# Neuinstallation von gentoo bootet nicht

## teck

Hallo,

ich bin Anfänger bgzl. gentoo. Ich habe mich durch die Installationsanleitung gearbeitet. Soweit sah alles gut aus. Zum Schluss nach Anleitung den Bootloader GRUB installiert, CD entfernt und neu gestartet. Und es passiert nichts. Offenbar kann der Bootloader nicht gestartet werden. Ich kann aber keinen Fehler entdecken. Und weiß nicht mehr wo ich suchen soll.

Grüße

Thomas

----------

## lxg

Bekommst Du denn gar keine Fehlermeldung?

(Keine Sorge, es ist nichts verloren; dann musst Du vermutlich nochmal, entsprechend der Anleitung, das Gentoo-System in ein bestehendes System einbinden, in den chroot gehen und den Bootloader neu im MBR installieren.)

----------

## teck

Keine Fehlermeldung. Der Rechner bleibt einfach da stehen, wo der Bootprozess des Betriebssystems beginnen soll. Den Bootloader habe ich einmal über install und im zweiten Versuch manuell im MBR installiert. Angeblich erfolgreich.

----------

## Josef.95

 *teck wrote:*   

> Keine Fehlermeldung. Der Rechner bleibt einfach da stehen, wo der Bootprozess des Betriebssystems beginnen soll.

  Du meist wirklich mit einem komplett schwarzen Bildschirm, ohne ein blinkenden Cursor, ohne Grub Fehlermeldung,

sprich: rein gar nichts?

Wenn du die LiveCD noch mal rein legst, wäre die normal bootfähig?

----------

## SinoTech

 *teck wrote:*   

> Keine Fehlermeldung. Der Rechner bleibt einfach da stehen, wo der Bootprozess des Betriebssystems beginnen soll.[...]
> 
> 

 

In der Regel wird zuerst der Bootloader (in deinem Fall "grub") gestartet. Dort wählst du das Betriebsystem aus das gestartet werden soll.

Daher die Frage: Kommt dieser Auswahlbildschirm?

 *teck wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Den Bootloader habe ich einmal über install und im zweiten Versuch manuell im MBR installiert. Angeblich erfolgreich.

 

Poste am besten mal a) die Befehle die du zur Installation von grub benutzt hast und b) wie du dein System partitioniert hast.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## teck

Wenn ich den Rechner ohne CD starte, dann kommen zunächst wie immer die Üblichen Ausgaben. Zuletzt kommt das PCI Devices Listing. Die Letzte Zeile lautet dann:

```
Verifying DMI Pool Data .............
```

Hier bleibt der Rechner stehen. Ein Auswahlbildschirm oder irgendein anderes Lebenszeichen von GRUB erscheint nicht.

Wenn ich eine Live-CD z.B. die Gentoo-CD im Laufwerk habe, dann erscheinen ab da die betriebsystemspezifischen Bootinformationen.

Die Festplatten sind in einem Hardware-Raid mit Raid-1, welche ich auf einfachste Weise partitioniert habe:

```

fdisk -l

Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x0006df4e

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1         127     1020096   83  Linux

/dev/sda2             128         637     4096575   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             638      121600   971635297+  83  Linux

Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x0006df4e

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   *           1         127     1020096   83  Linux

/dev/sdb2             128         637     4096575   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sdb3             638      121600   971635297+  83  Linux

```

Mount und Chroot habe ich nach Anleitung (http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml) durchgeführt:

```

livecd ~ # mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

livecd ~ # mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

livecd ~ # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

livecd / # env-update

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

livecd / # source /etc/profile

livecd / # export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

```

Die Installationsschritte habe ich nach der Anleitung bis zum Bootloader alle durchgeführt. Hier das root-Verzeichnis:

```

(chroot) livecd / # ls -l

total 169808

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root      4096 Aug 14 23:21 bin

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root      4096 Aug 14 23:21 boot

drwxr-xr-x 10 root root     36864 Jun 22 15:14 dev

drwxr-xr-x 35 root root      4096 Aug 15 21:00 etc

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root      4096 Jun 22 13:30 home

drwxr-xr-x  9 root root      4096 Aug 14 23:21 lib

drwx------  2 root root     16384 Aug 14 23:05 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root      4096 Jun 22 15:13 mnt

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root      4096 Jun 22 13:30 opt

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  37786460 Aug 14 21:45 portage-20100813.tar.bz2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root      4096 Jun 22 13:30 proc

drwx------  2 root root      4096 Aug 14 23:32 root

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root      4096 Aug 14 23:21 sbin

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 135801688 Aug 14 21:40 stage3-i686-20100622.tar.bz2

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root      4096 Jun 22 13:30 sys

drwxrwxrwt  2 root root      4096 Aug 14 23:29 tmp

drwxr-xr-x 12 root root      4096 Aug 14 21:46 usr

drwxr-xr-x 12 root root      4096 Aug 14 23:17 var

```

Zur Konfiguration des Bootloaders (habe mit Genkernel gearbeitet):

```

(chroot) livecd / # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.34-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.34-gentoo-r5

# vim:ft=conf:

```

```

(chroot) livecd / # grub --no-floppy

    GNU GRUB  version 0.97  (640K lower / 5120K upper memory)

 [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.  For the first word, TAB

   lists possible command completions.  Anywhere else TAB lists the possible

   completions of a device/filename. ]

grub> root (hd  

 Possible disks are:  hd0 hd1

grub> root (hd0,

 Possible partitions are:

   Partition num: 0,  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

   Partition num: 1,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x82

   Partition num: 2,  Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  18 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+18 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu

.lst"... succeeded

Done.

grub> quit

```

----------

## bas89

Ich glaube, du hast vor dem chroot das folgende vergessen:

 *Quote:*   

> Mounten der /proc und /dev Dateisysteme
> 
> Mounten Sie das /proc Dateisystem nach /mnt/gentoo/proc, um für die Installation vom Kernel angebotene Informationen innerhalb der chroot Umgebung nutzbar zu machen. Mounten Sie außerdem mit Bind das /dev Dateisystem.
> 
> Befehlsauflistung  1.4: Mounten von /proc und /dev
> ...

 

----------

## teck

Doch, das Mounten der /proc und /dev Dateisysteme habe ich gemacht. Ich habe den Schritt jetzt nur nicht extra aufgeführt. Ich denk auch, sonst hätte es schon vorher eine Fehlermeldung gegeben.

----------

## Josef.95

 *teck wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Verifying DMI Pool Data .............
> ```
> ...

  Es wird der MBR (grub) nicht gefunden.

 *teck wrote:*   

> Die Festplatten sind in einem Hardware-Raid mit Raid-1, welche ich auf einfachste Weise partitioniert habe:
> 
> ```
> fdisk -l
> 
> ...

 Welche der beiden wäre denn hier der Raid1 Verbund?

Hättest du diese beiden platten auch im Bios verfügbar?

wenn ja, dann bootest du vermutlich nicht von der richtigen Platte?!

----------

## bas89

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *teck wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> Verifying DMI Pool Data .............
> ```
> ...

 

Würde dann nicht eine Meldung kommen von wegen „Legen Sie eine Diskette ein“?

----------

## Josef.95

 *bas89 wrote:*   

>  *Josef.95 wrote:*    *teck wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> Verifying DMI Pool Data .............
> ```
> ...

  Nein nicht unbedingt, kommt aber wohl mit aufs Bios und deren Konfiguration an.

========================================================

@teck

Ich denke dir fehlt der eigentliche Raid1 Verbund (ein Device aus beiden Platten)

Bei dir sind ja beide einzelnen Platten sichtbar....

Was ist den das für ein Controller?

----------

## teck

Dass beide Platten sichtbar sind, hat mich auch schon gewundert.

Der RAID-Controller ist on Board:

GIGABYITE

Ultra Durable 3 Motherboard

GA-EP45-UD3LR/GA-EP45-UD3L

Wenn ich dort in die RAID-Konfiguration gehe, dann wird eindeutig ein gespiegeltes RAID-1 der beiden Festplatten angezeigt. Und bootable steht auf "yes".

Ich habe den Verbund mit der gparted-Live CD partitioniert und anschließend waren beide Platten identisch. Danach habe ich Gentoo aufgespielt

Bevor ich Gentoo aufspielte, kam übrigens tatsächlich eine Meldung, dass man ein bootfägiges Medium einlegen sollte. Diese Meldung kommt nicht mehr.

----------

## Genone

Ich hätte das ganze ja erstmal ohne RAID Setup probiert, ein RAID-1 kann man ja relativ einfach "nachrüsten". Und von Hardware RAID kann hier ja eher nicht die Rede sein wenn das OS beide Platten sieht.

----------

## Josef.95

Ah.. ok, dann ist es ein Fake Raid

Um dies unter Linux nutzen zu können benötigst du device-mapper und dmraid

Siehe hierzu zb im Wiki RAID/Onboard

 *teck wrote:*   

> Dass beide Platten sichtbar sind, hat mich auch schon gewundert.

  Das ist das türkische beim fake Onboard Raid

und afaik beim Software Raid auch. Beachte, diese beiden Einzelplatten darfst bzw solltest du nicht ändern!

Dein Raid Verbund sollte unter 

```
# ls -la /dev/mapper
```

 auftauchen, dieses solltest du dann Partitionieren/formatieren und nutzen. (aber bitte nicht die beiden dennoch sichtbaren Einzelplatten!)

Viel Erfolg

----------

## teck

Danke, das ist der richtige Hinweis. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es solche Fake-Raids gibt. Das erklärt viele Merkwürdigkeiten, über die ich vorher schon gestolpert bin. Z.B. dass sich auf den Fesptlatten eine NTFS-Partition befand. Da die Doku dazu auch extrem mager ist (was zu tun ist, wenn tatsächlich eine Platte ausfällt ist nicht dokumentiert), neige ich dazu dieses Fake-Raid nicht zu benutzen. Zwei Optionen sehe ich jetzt:

1. Ich baue ein sauberes Soft-Raid, müsste aber wissen, wie ich das mit Gentoo machen kann.

2. Ich besorge mir ein richtigen Raid-Controller. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, woran ich ihn dann erkenne. Ich will nicht wieder so ein Fake-Raid angedreht bekommen.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand dazu Tipps geben.

----------

## Genone

 *teck wrote:*   

> 1. Ich baue ein sauberes Soft-Raid, müsste aber wissen, wie ich das mit Gentoo machen kann. 

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-tipsntricks.xml

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Ich besorge mir ein richtigen Raid-Controller. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, woran ich ihn dann erkenne. Ich will nicht wieder so ein Fake-Raid angedreht bekommen.

 

Am Preis  :Wink:  Sofern das aber kein performance kritisches Produktivsystem ist, und auch Dual-Booting mit Windows keine Rolle spielt, würde ich ein Software Raid vorziehen. Bei Hardware RAID kommt man nämlich evtl. nicht mehr so einfach an seine Daten falls der Controller mal ausfällt, ausser man hat einen baugleichen in Reserve. Bei RAID-1 sollte das zwar kein Problem sein (da die Daten nicht wie bei den anderen Leveln aufgeteilt werden), aber um sicher zu sein müsste man das testen.

----------

## Makido

Ist wohl eher ein Host-Raid (Software-Raid) wenn Du einen Onboard-Controller benutzt.

Dann würde ich Dir doch zusätzlich empfehlen dmraid zu nutzen, damit Du auch wirklich dein Raid hast.

(Die Laufwerke heißen dann md0 1 2 usw.)

Wäre es ein echtes Hardware-Raid, würdest Du nur eine Platte sehen.

Edit: Um damit auf dein Problem zu kommen. Es scheint so als wenn dein System auch nur auf sda ist, aber nicht auf sdb (eben weil Du KEIN Raid hast!). Nun hast Du grub für beide Platten eingerichtet, und ich denke, der wird ein wenig verwirrt sein und auf sdb wie bekloppt das System suchen.

Edit 2: Sehe gerade, Du hast schon entsprechende Hinweise bekommen. Als Raid-Controller empfehle ich Dir welche von 3ware (z.B. 9650SE-2LP), setze ich selbst ein, und funktionieren Super.

----------

